# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EQUIPOS E INSUMOS APICOLAS

## AGROBOSQUES

**** EQUIPOS E INSUMOS APICOLAS **** Somos productores en Selva Central 
1.- Reinas linea "La Reserva" de alta producción y muy prolíficas, disponemos de vírgenes y fecundadas
2.- Núcleos de linea "La Reserva"de 4 y 5 marcos 
3.- Tintura de propoleo "La Reserva"
4.- Polen "La Reserva" naranja y amarillo
5.- Miel "La Reserva" (ambar oscuro enriquecida con propoleo)
6.- Asistencia técnica 
Realizamos envíos a todo el Perú. Contactos al 942792768 Renso Morenoab 1 [800x600].jpgSin título-2 [800x600].jpgSin título-3 [800x600].jpgSin título-5 [800x600].jpgSin título-6 [800x600].jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Productores apícolas de Lambayeque se unen para comercializar miel y polen Artículo: Ejecutivo presentó proyecto de ley para control de insumos químicos Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013 ¿Precios --> cuánto cuestan los insumos en tu zona? insumos orgánicos chablor

----------

